# applescript



## yvan (18 Mai 2003)

bonjour

je n'arrive pas à utiliser AppleScript, avec mon Mac sous 10.2.6, lorsque j'utilise la fonction enregistement il ne se passe rien???

bonne journée et merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## mtra (18 Mai 2003)

pour les aides applescript je peux te conseiller cette  mailling liste du site macplus


----------

